# My newest acquisition :D



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

So I came home today to a little surprise from a friend 

Found a little bucket sitting in front of my ancistrus grow out tank...and in it was a little black pleco with white dots 


























Now just need to figure out the ID..and hopefully a male for her


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Anything from L-180 to who knows what. I still don't have a positive ID on mine that I have had for over 3 years Jools from PC said one thing one time and then another the second time so I don't trust his ID's. I had a few other said big shots on PC say completely different ID's then he did. So right now I don't care at all what they are LOL People seem to get lazy when you ask for an ID when it is not obvious to them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol..ya, I read about the "starlight confusion"....so now I will be going into Luckys and BA scarb to try to get another of the same look...:/


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice hitch, ive never had a pleco so i dont know what it is lol. i plan to get some someday...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Very nice hitch, ive never had a pleco so i dont know what it is lol. i plan to get some someday...


lol...thanks 

and ya, ditch the rams and come and join the group XD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lovely new pleco!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> lovely new pleco!


thanks 

*wow...that was just 1 character away*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

L071 Peppermint pleco (confuse you more)



-----------

I just been to Lucky's, Indoor Jungle and Big Als this evening, they don't have that fish

-----------

if you can't find a mate for it, sell it to me


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> L071 Peppermint pleco (confuse you more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peppermints have like 5 or more L#'s LOL so yeah it is way more confusing now


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> lol..ya, I read about the "starlight confusion"....so now I will be going into Luckys and BA scarb to try to get another of the same look...:/


If you buy from luckys watch out the BN's they sell tend to die off really fast or most the the tanks that hold them have some nasty looking sickness on some. I only buy fish that are worth a lot of money from them the cheap ones they dont give two poops about.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> if you can't find a mate for it, sell it to me


Nevah!! I love that little guy, plus ancistrus are one of my fav plecos right now. Plus I think my friend is going to strangle me if I sell it XD



Jackson said:


> If you buy from luckys watch out the BN's they sell tend to die off really fast or most the the tanks that hold them have some nasty looking sickness on some. I only buy fish that are worth a lot of money from them the cheap ones they dont give two poops about.


ya, I have heard the same about their cheap plecos.

BA scarb occasionally get "starlight" plecos...though most of them turn out to be common or gold spots...so ill just have to give them some more visits. Or you know, you can unload yours to me


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking nice, decent size and amazing colour....I could see why you luv plecos, i got my first one about a week ago a 6" common pleco with my gar luved it ever since


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks 

it has stress colouration right now...its normally a pure black with white dots.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very Nice  
I have 3 like that too but mine have a white edge on their tail fin.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Very Nice
> I have 3 like that too but mine have a white edge on their tail fin.


Matt you have L183 or L182, depends on their size and maturity


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually I have 3 L183 too but they have white on their dorsal and tail fins.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Actually I have 3 L183 too but they have white on their dorsal and tail fins.


ya, I missed out when Charlie was selling his...:/



bigfishy said:


> Matt you have L183 or L182, depends on their size and maturity


there are a lot of confusion with the spotted ancistrus sp. there were like 4 threads about the confusion in CanadaPleco. So aside from L183 or L184....I dont even try to distinguish between the rest.


----------

